# New Plan/Nikegurl's CKD



## nikegurl (Nov 14, 2003)

*change of plans, fire in my belly CKD!*

nikegurl's up to something (and i'm excited!)

a lot of you have seen me with my zillion diet switches and my start/stop pattern lately.  let me rephrase...it's been more than "lately".  it's been over a freaking year   

i'd diet and train in spurts and then slack and pig out in spurts.

trust me.  i KNOW that lots of eating plans work and NONE of them can work if i don't follow them.

i've been missing the enthusiasm.  i've felt that i "should" do this or that but haven't deep down wanted to do it.

i need a change.  i need a new project.  i need to be excited again.

i've decided to do a CKD.  i've been reading and reading and finding some very helpful knowledgeable people to ask a zillion and one questions.  that part alone is a lot of fun for me.  i love research.  (i'm a geek like that!)  

the newness and the learning process make this fun again.  i know it's not the only way to achieve my goals but it may be a very good way for me.  the plan appeals to me and the learning process is a huge bonus.

i'm starting monday.  feel free to ask any questions.  i've already learned quite a bit.  i'm going to make a real effort to make this a very informative journal so that means i have to keep it updated.

so that's the plan.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 14, 2003)

real fast here's the basic plan for non carb up days

1680 calories
140 g protein
35 g carbs (15 post workout)
109 g fat

tons of water

supps
multi vitamin/mineral
ALA
fish oil caps
whey (post workout shake)
may use ECA again
creatine (Swole V2)

i'll carb up for 24 hours every week.  more details on that to follow.  basically calories will bump up by 20% and my fat will drop way down and my carbs will go way up with protein staying the same.  (i won't be eating icecream and pizza)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

NG - How many meals per day you going for?

Have you read anything on the Swole and ketosis?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 14, 2003)

I did a CKD for 5 weeks earlier this year and gotten some good losses. bagels and low fat waffles will become your new friends

I plan to suck it up and attempt the UD 2.0 in January after a cutting diet of 6-8 weeks this winter. OMG I cant beleive i am cutting in the winter

Glad to see you pumped up. Good luck sweets


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

CKD was the first REAL diet I ever did.  I lost quite a bit.  That was right before I found this board.  I liked it but I doubt I'll ever do it again, I didn't care for all the fat.  Its great for fat loss.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 14, 2003)

The new UD 2.0 appears to have way less fat requirements then the CKD.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

I haven't read it yet.  I do plan on it though 

Sorry NG


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 14, 2003)

NG, how did you get your macros? What's the difference between CKD and UD 2.0? Which one would be better to start with if you want to cut?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 14, 2003)

Actually, I figured out the macros (according to my own weight and numbers). If your base rate is your BMR, how do you account for the calories burned from workouts?


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

Leslie - are you going to follow the workout in Ultimate Diet?  Lyle pretty much told me (he'll answer questions on his website) not to bother with it if I'm not going to train as he instructs and I just can't bring myself to do full body and depletion workouts.

I guess I don't like the idea of having to change training to accomodate an eating plan.

Low fat waffles never occurred to me.  What a splendid carb up item to include.  Seriously - thanks!

I'm not sure how I'll like the diet but for now, I'm enthused, liking the new foods I can have and just really wanting change.  Plus I'm curious!

Aggies, I did a lot of reading before coming up with my macros.  If you want to pm me I'll give you a good link that has a keto forum with some very knowledgeable helpful people and great stickies.

I know I can cut on 12 calores per lb bodyweight.  Some go lower but I don't want to do that right now.  I may drop a bit over time but not to start.  I don't account for calories burned during workouts directly - I just know 12 calories per lb is a good starting point for me with any eating plan no matter what the macros.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

I had such a crazy Sunday that I left the grocery store at 11 pm and finished cooking/packing my meals at 1 am.  *big yawn*

I'm glad I actually did it anyway though instead of saying I'd just start on Tuesday.  I said Monday.  I meant Monday and I actually followed through (I've been really lacking on that lately)

Glad to say all my meals are with me and ready to go right on schedule.

MEAL 1

2 eggs
1/2 slice monterey jack cheese
2 slices bacon
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2

can tuna
1 Tbs + 1 tsp safflower mayo
8 olives

(will update as I go)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2003)

wohooo, we'll be watching you.  glad to see your enthusiasm is back, I've been slacking/lacking on that lately as well.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah, we'll be watching and GOOD LUCK SISTER


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Leslie - are you going to follow the workout in Ultimate Diet?  Lyle pretty much told me (he'll answer questions on his website) not to bother with it if I'm not going to train as he instructs and I just can't bring myself to do full body and depletion workouts.
> 
> I guess I don't like the idea of having to change training to accomodate an eating plan.
> ...



Yes I plan to follow exactly. Starting this week I will be hitting each body part twice a week with higher reps/lighter weights. Except Back- that will have one heavy and one light day. I am looking to cut down in size dramatically. I no longer want to be big and buff- I want to be petite and toned I figured I will go with the fuill body workouts since I am no longer concerned about muscle growth. I hope to start the plan after new year.  Besides I have never workoed out this way and it will make the gym more interesting. I have read some journals doing the UD 2.0 and they are brutal

Low fat waffles were a staple of my Saturdays I know you have to montor fat content- but dont buy the fat free ones. They taste TERRIBLE. The low fat only has like 1.5 grams anyways. 
Other ideas:
Bagels and FF cream cheese
Fat Free soft serve ice cream in the mall
Pasta
Low fat graham crackers
Soft Pretzels in the mall
Cereal with FF milk
Reduced fat Muffins from DD


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

thanks for the good ideas Leslie!  you're right - i'm not carbing up on pizza and ice cream and i am watching the fat.

what does the DD mean with the reduced fat muffins?

by the way - if you aren't trying to build muscle size so much now then i bet the ud 2.0 will be perfect!  i'm just not there yet. 

i don't know if i should use thanksgiving as a carb up day or not...
at first i thought yes so i can have freedom but then i thought i can maybe stick to my ckd even if my #s aren't as exact and then carb up on the weekend like usual.  also, i won't have pasta or bagels etc available on t'giving so maybe i try to get through without using a carb up day.

hmmm...what to do


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Ohh Ohh I know that.

Dunkin Donuts


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

oh - another thing.  i'm still not sure about continuing to use Swole on this ckd.  my reading tells me that plenty of people get kicked out of ketosis (or can't get there) with aspartame.  (and plenty of people can tolerate it)

i don't know if i should stop it all together or keep using it and see if i can still get into ketosis or stop using it until i achieve ketosis, then bring it back and see if using it knocks me out....


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

That was why I asked you above because I think it would keep you out of ketosis


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

DD= Dunkin Donuts
My thoughts exactly re the UD 2.0. For now I am following a Warrior style diet with refeeds that allow me more than rice for carbs, so I can live this winter. 

Thanksgiving is throwing a monkey wrench into my diet too But CKD carb up on thanksgving would be tough and cheating yourself out of goodies since you will be stuck with SP and stuffing. Most desserts will be too high in fat. I'd say bring along some SF/FF Jello for dessert and stick to the CKD so you can go all out on Saturday.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ohh Ohh I know that.
> 
> Dunkin Donuts



Funny how *you* knew that one


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

if i were still living in Connecticut i would have known DD too!  (better than i would have wanted to admit) lol

thank you for all the help.

i think i will drop the swole just to be safe.  (thanks jodi for making me aware)

i'll stick with the ckd on t'giving.  the carb load wouldn't be any good that day.  guess i'll have to bring food to dinner 'cause i can't think of any likely fat sources that don't have carbs.  that's ok.

thanks again for following along.  hey leslie - before you stop adding size, can we get a photo update?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Sure. I am taking pics soon. 
But I wont reveal them til I complete my mission ala before vs after


OK maybe I will post the before/afters before I attempt the UD 2.0.
And how bout YOU? I dont see no pics in here


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

there will be...when it's time.  (that means when i'm not pudgy)  lol


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Pudgy? Whatever


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

one more question - did you or Jodi use any kind of post workout spike?  i never have before but i've also never done ckd (only dpw8 type eating was close in a few ways)

the people who have helped me structure this all seem to agree that it's very important for me to have 15g dextrose post workout.  calories count but they said not to include carb count.  said it will not kick me out of ketosis following training and to not due it would risk lean body mass.

15g carbs isn't TOO many but i find i'm still debating whether i want to do it or not.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

I did not use a spike.  I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

i don't either.... i feel foolish having a strong opinion on this when tons of people who have done it before all agree i should use one...but i still don't really want to chance it.

do you recall about how long you used this eating plan?  did you maintain your muscle fairly well?

thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

I didn't use the spike when I had done the CKD. 
But my new plan- similar in CKD qualities is no carb cept for the refeeds and the PWO spike. 

Tonight will be my first PWO spike ever


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

how big a spike Leslie?  are you using dextrose or food?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Will be using Smarties or Airheads for 30grams. 


Then one hour later eat a regular protein+fat meal.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

since i'm learning....i may as well spike i guess (or else i won't know for sure).  but only 15 g to start and i'll see how that goes.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Well you and me both. Hope the lean god is on our side

Are you using smarties, airheads or plain dextrose?


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

plain dextrose but i don't have it yet.  on the way from 1fast.  it should be here by wednesday.

this is a whole new territory.....(i fear the spike!)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Here is what I use to do on my refeed days 

1 FF Graham Cracker Crust
FF Banana Pudding
Sliced Bananas
FF Cool WHip

Make the pudding with skim milk and only use 3/4 of the milk specified, add sliced bananas.  Place a few slices of banana on the bottom of the crust.  Pour pudding on top.  Top off with the FF Cool whip.

FF Banana Cream Pie

and in my 2 day Refeed - I ate the whole fucking thing


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

That sound yummy


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Jodi, remember the tv show "Name That Tune"?
Actually you probably don't b/c I was a little kid when it was on and you're younger than me by a few years....

But if you do....

"I can eat that pie in 36 hours"


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

I do remember it.

I knew you'd like the pie.  Wish I could join ya


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

the pie and the low fat waffles leslie mentioned are going to be the deciding factors that make me stick with this at least for a few months.     (i have no shame)  

thank you both!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

When you get sick of the banana cream pie let me know.  I have a recipe for FF Cheesecake


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

tell me tell me.  i DREAM of cheesecake and i'm completely serious when i say that.  weekly cheesecake of any kind will keep me on the plan without a single slip.  i swear it will.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

oh...i'm being lazy on this question but humor me.  is the ICE ok on ckd?  i bought it and haven't opened it or used it yet b/c i've been slacking and didn't want to "waste" it.  container is at home.

is there more aspartame in there?  probably....

i'm being told i can keep the swole v2 in and see if i'm able to get into ketosis while using it.  some people can and some can't with aspartame.  i'm not sure if that makes sense though.  i may just drop it and use the plain creatine in my postworkout shake.

guess i probably can't use the ICE either.  or maybe it's worth seeing if i can tolerate some aspartame with ckd....damn.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

I would keep it. Its going to be a great supplement while cutting cals for working out. Getting into ketosis is important but really has no effect on fat loss. 

As for aspartame that is true- but even Lyle ate Sugar free Jello daily on the CKD and that is loaded with Aspartame.

I would not get ridiculously strict NG. It will only set you up for failure Keep the ICE and stop freaking out


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

cool.  i'll ditch the diet coke as planned since it has no value to me whatsoever and leave my supps.  (the no diet soda thing has been hard!  in only a few weeks i developed quite an attachment)

i got grape ICE.  can't wait to taste it.  i know i'll love it.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2003)

I had some last night during my workout. It was very good. I am nopt a grape lover but it was refreshing and not overly sweet.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

things are going to get interesting.  during the week when i go to the gym...it's gonna have be at 11:00 at night.  long story and it should be temporary but this is going to be very strange since i'm usually pretty happy to go to sleep around 11:00 

i'm going to look at it as a new challenge.  yep, that's it.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

today's meals

MEAL 1
2 eggs
2 slices bacon
1 slice monterey jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
8 black olives
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
4 oz 80% lean ground beef
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
chicken spread
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
3/4 cup (6 oz) cottage cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 6
1.5 scoops whey
15 g dextrose

TOTALS

1683 calories
149 g protein
102 g fat
18 g carbs **

**I've been told to count the calories from the dextrose post workout spike but not to add the carbs to my daily total**


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

feeling really good.  my schedule is insane.  i'm leaving the gym at midnight and waking up at 6:00 so i could use some more sleep but for now - i'm making it work.  except for being tired in the mornings i actually really like the gym at that hour.  whole different vibe in a very good way.

CHEST
Flat DB Press
10 x 30
10 x 35
6 x 40

Incline Smith Machine (weight is amount added to bar)
10 x 40
4 x 50 + 5 x 40 (got a little ahead of myself.  50 lbs was heavy)
6 x 45

DB Flyes
10 x 15
9 x 17.5
8 x 17.5

it's rare that I can do flyes w/out shoulder pain.  no pain last night.

BICEPS
EZ Bar Curls
10 x 40
12 x 40
10 x 40

I can go heavier on these but I went really slow on each rep and squeezed hard at the top and stayed with the lighter weight.

Hammer Curls
6 x 22.5
8 x 20
8 x 20

Conc Curls 
9 x 12.5
11 x 10


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Jack cheese sound yummy! How are you doing with the low carbs?


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

great!  (but it's only been 3 days)

i have to buy the presliced cheese so my portions are already decided for me....otherwise i think cheese would be like peanut butter - something i can't be trusted with.  lol

thanks for visiting.  (by the way - you and your bf are a very cute couple!)


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

today's meals

MEAL 1
2 eggs
2 slices bacon
1 slice monterey jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
8 black olives
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
4 oz 80% lean ground beef
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
chicken spread
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
3/4 cup (6 oz) cottage cheese

MEAL 6
1.5 scoops whey
15 g dextrose

TOTALS

1663 calories
149 g protein
100 g fat
18 g carbs **

**I count the calories from the dextrose in my post workout shake but don't add the 15 g carbs to my daily total**


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> great!  (but it's only been 3 days)
> 
> i have to buy the presliced cheese so my portions are already decided for me....otherwise i think cheese would be like peanut butter - something i can't be trusted with.  lol
> ...


I love reading the journals! Oh, and i totally agree with you on the portion thing, I can go crazy on reg pb! Thanks for the compliment, your a pretty fit looking hottie yourself!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 19, 2003)

So post workout, you do 15 g of dextrose and then on the weekends will you be doing 24hr. refeeds?


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

yep.  that's exactly my plan.  15g dextrose added to my whey shake post workout.  then 24 hour refeed on the weekend.  but i'm not doing it this weekend - i'm waiting 'til next.  after that it will be every weekend.

i'm feeling great so far.  no brain fuzz or anything like that.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

i was soooooo tired last night.  it was an effort just to make myself change clothes for the gym but once i got there i had a good workout.

my legs still suck but i gave it my best shot.

SQUATS
10 x 65
10 x 85
6 x 105

LEG PRESS
10 x 90
8 x 140
8 x 140

EXTENSIONS - have to use a different machine next time.
these weren't feeling good no matter how i tried to adjust the seat etc.

10 x 60
7 x 70
8 x 60

SLDL w/DB
10 x 40s
10 x 40s
8 x 40s

Lying Leg Curls
10 x 40
10 x 45
9 x 45

I can go heavier but I know when I do I start to use my lower back so I lightened it up and made sure not to do that....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i was soooooo tired last night.  it was an effort just to make myself change clothes for the gym but once i got there i had a good workout.
> 
> my legs still suck but i gave it my best shot.


These 2 statments show how much of a champ you are girl!!
Love it


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2003)

I agree there is no stopping you lately NG

What I do sometimes when I dont feel like doing the gym is change into my gym clothes anyway. After  that, its seems foolish to me not to go. Sounds silly I know But it works


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

ahh thanks for saying that!  to be totally honest i had to bargain with myself.  i told myself first i had to get dressed for the gym and drive there and then if i still was so exhausted i could turn around and leave.

i felt better when i got there.

THEN i had to tell myself that yes i did have to squat.  if nothing else do squats and then i could leave.

by then i was doing ok.  

thanks again!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I agree there is no stopping you lately NG
> 
> What I do sometimes when I dont feel like doing the gym is change into my gym clothes anyway. After  that, its seems foolish to me not to go. Sounds silly I know But it works


 Thats sweet Les...


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

that's funny!  i was posting about telling myself i had to change and drive there at least at the same time you mentioned that you also get into the clothes anyway.  it works!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

food today was identical.  it's easier that way.  i'll probably change up the menu a bit on a weekly basis.

today's meals

MEAL 1
2 eggs
2 slices bacon
1 slice monterey jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
8 black olives
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
4 oz 80% lean ground beef
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
chicken spread
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
3/4 cup (6 oz) cottage cheese

MEAL 6
1.5 scoops whey
15 g dextrose

TOTALS

1663 calories
149 g protein
100 g fat
18 g carbs **

**I count the calories from the dextrose in my post workout shake but don't add the 15 g carbs to my daily total**


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

ok everyone.  i have a day off work tomorrow and i don't have a computer at home so that means i won't be updating until Monday.

it does NOT mean that i'm off eating bread or slacking again.  (usually if i don't update that IS what it means more or less)

i'm following through this time.   

see ya Monday!  (happy weekend to all)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm following through this time.


Make sure you clean up the mess when your done 
Sorry NG.. have a great weekend


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ok everyone.  i have a day off work tomorrow and i don't have a computer at home so that means i won't be updating until Monday.
> 
> it does NOT mean that i'm off eating bread or slacking again.  (usually if i don't update that IS what it means more or less)
> ...




Darn it!  I missed you online!  Funny that you have tomorrow off as well as I.   

Well, see you when I get back and I'm sure you're relaxing unlike I!    I wouldn't know what "relaxing" means anymore!

I'm posting this because it's the thought that counts!  Thank you for your kind words as always in my journal, NG!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks David.  you just made my day 4 days after you posted.  



ok...i may have screwed up and i'm not even sure.

days 1-4 on my ckd i felt great.
late in the day on day 5 i started to really struggle.  i did feel a little "fuzzy" and out of it (which i know can be expected).  i was also suddenly obsessed with thoughts of carbs.

no joke.  on day 4 i was cool.  on day 5 i could not keep my mind from wandering to thoughts of carbs and even carbs i don't like.

but i stuck to my meal plans.

day 6 i felt actually weak.  the ckd plan i put together with help of some experts told me to go 2 weeks before my first refeed and there i was melting down on day 6.

so...i ate carbs.  i didn't pig out but i did eat carbs for 2 meals saturday and one of them i ate a lot of carbs.  good ones:  oats, yams and fiber one cereal.  (but a lot)

i didn't feel bloated or sick after.  i felt sane and physically better.

so i'm not sure if i "listened to my body" or cracked under pressure and wussed out.

i just know that i couldn't make it past day 6.  days 1-4 were remarkably painless.  i was in ketosis by early day 3 so that was cool.  (maybe even on day 2 but i didn't check 'til day 3)

i think now my plan is to keep going with the ckd and refeed weekly (i'm just going to forget about going 2 weeks the first time b/c i don't believe i can make it...)  does that sound ok?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

I would have never gone the 2 weeks either.  I didn't, I did my refeeds right after the first week.  You didn't mess up by far.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 24, 2003)

oh - and there was a heaping spoon of cherry pie filling i forgot to mention.     but that's everything.

jodi - do you happen to recall at all how longer after your refeeds it took you to get back into ketosis?

thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

About 2 days


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 25, 2003)

may as well confess before the sin....i'm eating on thanksgiving.  low fat/high fat/low carb/high carb....all of it.   

then i'll go back to my ckd and wait a week before carb up and stick to it 'til xmas day.  

then i'm eating again.  that's how it's gonna be.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd have to punch you in the face when we meet if you didn't cheat on Thanksgiving


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 25, 2003)

ahhh thanks.  now i don't have to feel as bad.  i won't be a huge piglet but i'm eating up.   hope yours is wonderful!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

Hell no, its a Free For ALL!!!!!  

You too NG Happy Dessert Day ummmm..............I mean Happy Turkey Day


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 3, 2003)

i'm back......

very very bad eating Thanksgiving thru Monday.  Yep, I said Monday.  5 damn days.  

at least the food is finally gone.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## nikegurl (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 3, 2003)

if add in 250 mgs ALA  or 100 mgs R ala with your carb meals and make sure they do not get stored as fat.  This really helps on carb loads !!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Tricks for every occasion eh Han??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 3, 2003)

A got a bag full of them ....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Come on NG... you can do it...


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks rissole!  helps  

yep - i've got the ala and i take 300 mg a day regular days and 1200 on my carb up day.

thanks for checking on me.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

No prob, your end pics are gonna be more important than your mids, i wanna see your end pics  
 <--- Me givin you a wolf wistle


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 4, 2003)

if i promise to make them good can you influence people to get me excused from the mid pictures?  i'm not gonna be ready....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

No way sweetie.... you'll look fine


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

having a problem with my ckd.  (and it isn't that i'm still cheating from thanksgiving lol)

i think that this much fat doesn't agree with me.  it was fun at first but i feel sort of nauseous all the time now and having other stomach "issues" that have led me to believe it is the fat.

not sure what to do b/c i really really wanted the freedom of the low fat carb ups (visions of low fat waffles, rice krispies and baked lays will be hard to let go not to mention the great recipes from jodi)

i don't know what i'll do from here.  guess i may recyle an old dpw8 eating plan.  super restricted but it worked.  i so wanted those weekly carb ups....

pretty sure if i drop the fat much it won't qualify as ckd anymore though.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

How much fat are you taking in each meal?
what forms?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

i've done the same thing everday pretty much:

MEAL 1
2 eggs
2 slices bacon
1 slice monterey jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
8 black olives
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
4 oz 80% lean ground beef
1 slice Monterey Jack cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
chicken spread
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
3/4 cup (6 oz) cottage cheese
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 6
1.5 scoops whey
15 g dextrose

TOTALS

1683 calories
149 g protein
102 g fat
18 g carbs **

It's about 18 grams of fat per meal.
Odd b/c I've had 15 grams per meal before (DPw8) and not felt like this before.  The bacon just makes me want to hurl lately - same with melted cheese.  Maybe it's my fat sources that need to be changed?

It would be so great to finally find an eating plan that makes me feel good, helps me get leaner and allows a bit of wiggle/less strictness on the weekends.

Maybe this can still work if I change my fats some?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Well then get rid of the bacon and cheese and go for better fat choices


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

for some reason i'm having a hard time getting my meals up to 18 g fat each.

on meal one can i just up my egg yolks?  (but then my protein also goes up and i was told to keep it at my bw and not higher on a ckd.  (?) )


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

NG, On the DPw8 plan one consumes about 12-15g of fat per meal. So its not the amount that is bothering you. I think its the sources. Too much bacon and dairy. Particularly CHEESE

Dairy can cause bathroom issues and you have ALOT of cheese plus cottage cheese. I dont think too much cheese is allowed on the CKD anyway as it contians small amoiunts of milk sugar carbs that can easily add up.

I would use egg yolks and go back to using salad oil like you have in the past.

also 4 oz of 80% beef has ALOT of fat Like 20grams. I would buy at least 90% lean beef and add a lil mayo to it to meet your fat content.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> for some reason i'm having a hard time getting my meals up to 18 g fat each.
> 
> * You got 15g on DPW8 Use 3 fish oil caps to make up the rest.*
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Get rid of the bacon and cheese and cook your eggs in a tsp. of olive oil  but add a few whites too.  Thats another option


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

you're both totally right.

yeah - the ground beef has like 22 g fat in it.  bleccch!

i'm going to go back to something closer to my dpw8 meals and use the fish oil/dressing/olives/yolks to nudge the fat up a bit at each meal.

that may make a difference for me.  for now i'd like to try to keep my weekend carb up instead of going to the dpw8 style yam/oats/banana carb up.  i suspect that may be "better" but the weekend carb up will keep me sane and that's better in a different way.

thank you both!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Good, glad your sticking with it 

your welcome


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

for now i might try to keep the 1 meal cottage cheese for nighttime.  is that reasonable or probably a mistake?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Reasonable


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad to help

The carb ups are not better or worse than the  DPW8 plan, but certainly are easier and more fun to look forward to

This is a good choice as the DPW8 plan would be IMPOSSIBLE to stick with during this holoday season. Besides you said you were goign to STICk to the plan


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 9, 2003)

exactly!  right about now i want to stick with ANYTHING just to remind myself how to do that.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Hillary!!!! Whats doin??


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey NG, are you okay?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

nope.  i'm a fat sugar eating no sticking to my diet loser.

but thanks for still checking on me.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey NG, don't talk like that! 
Why do you think this is happening?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

i don't know.  i swear i use to stick to every single thing i put my mind do (this included) but all i seem to be doing now is messing up and starting over and saying i won't mess up anymore and then i do over and over and over....

very depressing.

so the obvious answer is to STOP.  doesn't seem complicated.  but i still keep messing up.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

I can understand that this is getting you down  Try not to blame yourself too much, but that's hard too since there really isn't anyone else to blame.

Maybe you should do a less strict plan with a cheatday on weekends. Like a low fat, medium complex carb plan. It might be easier to follow. I know you're a all or nothing type of person like many of us, but maybe you need to change that. 

I know this is getting you down, and it can cause bad effects life wise if you keep starting and quitting plans. I don't know the rest of your life situation and I have no business asking, but I do know that this cause a huge amount of stress that you don't need. You need to get out of this circle of self destructive behaviour and find something that works for YOU! What have worked in the past might not work right now in the situation you're in now. 

Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

thank you so much.  i've had a really rough year but enough already.  when i put my jeans on and they're tighter than they used to be that DOES make me feel worse.  when i prepare my meals and then just don't eat them that makes me feel worse.  when i eat stuff i shouldn't i don't even enjoy it.  

i say all that and know it's totally true but i still don't follow through.  i've never been like that with anything before.  when i say i'm going to do something i give it 110% and it's as good as done but now all i seem to do is say it with no follow through.

i'm really sick of me.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, we all have ups and downs. Guilt will never help you get back up again.. I don't really know what it is that gets you up, I guess it's all motivation. Now how do we get motivated? That's a tricky one.. It's all a matter of weighing options. I know you know all of this, but maybe you need a reminder. I struggle too with binging and staying away from things that I don't really want nor need.
The easiest thing is probably not to buy anything your not supposed to eat. If it's not in the house you won't eat it. I always have a will of steel when I'm outside the house, I say know to everything I'm  not supposed to eat. When it's in the house, then I get weak.. 

Try turning this around Hillary, try today! You don't need all of that junk and you know it! 

Shoot me a PM if you feel like it


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

you're an angel and i appreciate it.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm really sick of me.


I really dont like this statment young lady 

Common Hillary, we all love you and know you can achieve you goals, just look at your sig and know that you've never really failed untill you give up..... and we wont let you do that

Love you sweetie  Just look after yourself....

Come to my place and we can watch movies,eat chips, drink coke, and binge on ice cream together


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

thanks Rissole!  very kind of you.  i'm pulling it together since giving up can't be an option.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm pulling it together since giving up can't be an option.



 That's my girl


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Go NG!!


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

you guys are amazing (and truly appreciated)

here's the basic plan.  may not sound the best but i'm going for realistic.

over the next few days i'm just not going to be a pig or eat any crap.  not going to miss the gym either

i AM going to eat up on Christmas.  but i'm not waiting 'til new year's to get a grip again.  Sunday after XMas and i'm back on it - logging food.  tracking everything.  hitting the gym consistently.  

not cheating on new year's.

my work closes 12/25 - 1/4 and i don't have a computer at home so i may not be able to log as much as i'd like to.  but i'll try to find my way to a friend's computer at least a few times.

i know i can do it.  i just have to follow through.

thanks again for sticking by me!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

No prob's at all Hillary 

Looks like a good plan, i wouldn't woory about a bit of a cheat on New years though...... what if you want a little drinkie poo......


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

nah.  i drank enough between the ages of 21 and 24 to hold me for life.  i promise.


sunday 12/28 it is.


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi NG!

I wanted to stop in and say hello and happy holiday's to you!  I did recently read in above and I can tell you one thing... hang in there, OK?  You'll get back on track.  Although this isnt' the greatest time of year to be strict but if it makes you feel any better, I just recently got the worse tongue lashing from my trainer about my last 4 days of holiday partying and partying.  Believe me, she has a way of putting it to me and it's working.  

Take care sweetie.... you'll be fine.  Now JUMP back on that horse and ride back into the sun for me, OK?

David


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 23, 2003)

pm comin' atcha.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey NG..........I just wanted to tell you, your sig is one of the first I copied and posted in my workout room for motivation, you actually have helped me quite a bit with following through with my workout, now if I can just get a motivational sig for my diet, like a big sign that says EAT, 

Thanks for helping me out, even if you didn't know you were.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks for saying that!  now i've got to get my own self going again.

today has been good.  2 meals exactly according to plan.  logging is going to be rough this next week - no computer (i'm at a friend's house now) but i'm really gonna try to have a solid week of proper eating and training down when i get back to work on january 5.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

GO NG! 

I love your sig too! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, Happy New Year, NG!  Waiting to hear the wonderful time you had during the holiday's!!!

Take care!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2004)

hi everyone - i'm back.  happy new year to all!

was a rough "vacation".  i was sick from the sunday after xmas straight thru 'til now.  still not feeling good but at least the worst of it's over.  i had a fever for 8 days.

flu and then a sinus infection (i get those a lot)

really tired of being sick.  i had such big plans for my week off work.  all kinds of organizing at home and training plans turned into me just lying around moaning.

just being realistic - i doubt i'll get to the gym before the weekend.  i'm still really congested and coughing all night long.  for a few days i didn't eat and then there was a box of italian ices (felt good on the throat)

now i'm eating well but no gym yet.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Not good. Kinda destroys time off hey......
Keep at it H


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2004)

thanks for always being there.

guess now instead of slacking ever again i can be glad for every day that i'm healthy enough to go to the gym and prepare my meals.  (trying to find a silver lining)

i'm still sick of being sick though.  when i do get back to the gym i'm gonna be so weak....but i'll be glad to be able to go at all.  crossing my fingers for Sunday.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Just train smart girl  you'll be right


----------

